# Character Stats of  .. ..



## The_Conqueror (Nov 14, 2016)

Below are data book 3 stats of Jiraiya and Itachi. Taking those stats as a base of make a similar stats for


*Nagato*
*Pre-War Obito*
*Tobirama Senju*
*Minato Namikaze*
*Ay*
*
Jiraiya*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu  : 3 
Intelligence: 4.5  
Strength: 4.5  
Speed: 4.5
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 4.5  
Total= 35.5
*Itachi*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu:4.5 
Genjutsu: 5
Intelligence:5
Strength:3.5 
Speed:5
Stamina: 2.5
Handseals:5 
Total: 35.5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theRonin (Nov 14, 2016)

*Nagato : Six paths of Pain*

Ninjutsu: 5 (Rinnegan Paths. He also mastered every jutsu Jiraiya taught him at the age of 10)
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu : 2 (Non existent but 2 for resistance against it due to having Rinnegan)
Intelligence: 4.5
Strength: 4 (Was able to block Sage mode Jiraiya's punch)
Speed: 4.5
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 4.5
Total= 34


*Pre-War Obito*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu : 5
Intelligence: 4.5
Strength: 4.5
Speed: 5 (Taking Space time into account)
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 4.5
Total= 38


*Tobirama Senju*

Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu : 4 (Does bringer of darknesss count if no 2)
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 4.5
Speed: 5
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 5
Total= 38.5/36.5


*Minato Namikaze*

Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu : 2 (Never shown or hinted toward the usage but with perfect chakra control, shouldn't have a problem breaking outta it)
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 5
Speed: 5
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 5
Total= 37


*Ay*

Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu : 1
Intelligence: 4 (Most hot headed kage)
Strength: 5
Speed: 5
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 2
Total= 30

This isn't accurate by any means.  Ay's stats seem too low for a Kage, but he cannonically fell for a Genjutsu and couldn't break out of it. His fighting style doesn't require any seal and he hasn't used a single seal in the manga. so...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 14, 2016)

I, as a general rule, dont really like using DB stats, they seem like power levels in DBZ, totally unreliable, that said, this is a really cool idea for a thread, well done.

*Six paths of Pain*

Ninjutsu: 5, not even worth explaining, rinnegan=total mastery of all elements plus the paths techniques

Taijutsu: 3.5, was even with base naruto in taijutsu so i gave him the same stat as naruto in the third DB here, deva got curbed as soon as naruto got SM back 

Genjutsu : 2.5, featless in using it, no reason to assume hed be any good at dispelling it or if hed be bad at dispelling it, so an average score seems fair.

Intelligence: 4.5, ran akatsuki and single handedly brought down konoha using guerrilla tactics

Strength: 4.5, equal with Jman because he blocked his punch

Speed: 4.5, should be more or less equal to jman

Stamina: 5, uzumaki blood

Hand seals: 4.5, most of his attacks dont even use them, so ill just give him jmans stat

Total= 34, yet the man decimated *SM jman* who in *base* has a stat total of 35.5, and could likely defeat itachi who also has 35.5... DB stats, im aware this is just my interpretation of pains stats, and isnt totally accurate, but still.

*Pre-War Obito*
Ninjutsu: 5, kamui phasing

Taijutsu: 4.5, gave him kakashis speed stat because they seemed mostly even in it during their war arc fight

Genjutsu : 5, controlled the kyuubi

Intelligence: 5, manipulated the 5 nations into challenging him to all out war

Strength: 4, blocked suigetsus sword casually, gave him zabuzas strength stat because zabuza was also capable of wielding the blade

Speed: 4.5, gave him kakashis speed stat because they seemed mostly even in it during their war arc fight

Stamina: 4, uchiha blood

Hand seals: 5, again, kakashis equal based on theiir war arc fight

Total=37

*Tobirama Senju*

Ninjutsu: 5, possesses god tier suitons, ET, and FTG

Taijutsu: 5, trained hiruzen, no reason to assume hed be any worse than him in this area so i gave them equal stats here

Genjutsu : 2.5, featless in this area, so average score seems fair

Intelligence: 5, the man knows his stuff, shikamaru called him a genius, he invented half of the ninjutsu in the verse

Strength:3.5 , meh, roughly average, he has no showings here, but the senju clanwas hyped for stamina and physical ability inherited from hagoromo

Speed: 5, come on now, he was hailed as the fastest shinobi from his generation, he got that praise from madara of all people

Stamina:5, senju blood

Hand seals: 5, made water dragon using only a single seal iirc.

Total= 36

*Minato Namikaze*

Ninjutsu: 5, better FTG than tobi, invented rasengan, S/T barrier capable of neg diffing juubidamas

Taijutsu: 5, taijutsu with him is a terrible idea due to his speed and ability to mark you at anytime

Genjutsu : 5, totally unaffected as a perfect jin, without kurama, 3.5, trained kakashi, so shouldnt be much worse than him in it

Intelligence: 5, took shape manipulation to its highest possible level, deduced kamui from a single encounter, put his and kushinas chakra in naruto as failsafes to bail him out against the kyuubi.

Strength: 3.5, fairly decent score, even with kakashi

Speed: 5...surprising no one...

Stamina: 5 as a jin, at least a 4 otherwise, after using S/T barrier to get rid of 100% kuramas TBB, fought obito and defeated him, returned to kyuubi battlefield, summoned gamabunta which is supposed to take large reserves, then teleported 100% kurama and a TBB miles away with him and was still confidant in his ability to put up a barrier that would restrain the kyuubi.

Hand seals: 5, could do them one handed

Total= 38.5(as a jin) 36 otherwise

*Ay*

Ninjutsu: 4, aside from raiton armor he doesnt have anything

Taijutsu: 5, due to raiton armor

Genjutsu : 2, featless in it and has fallen prey to it before

Intelligence: 2, kinda hot headed and extremely reckless, thouht it was a good idea to try to hit sasuke through his enton coated susanoo, he lost his arm in the process and did no damage to sasuke, likely would have died if gaara didnt bail him 
out of his next attack against sasuke.

Strength: 5, better feats than Jman who has 4.5

Speed: 5, really now

Stamina: 5, biju level hype

Hand seals: 2, featless

Total= 30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Nov 14, 2016)

*YONDAIME HOKAGE*
• Ninjutsu: 5
• Taijutsu: 4.5
• Genjutsu: 3.5
• Intelligence: 5
• Strength: 4.5
• Speed: 5
• Stamina: 4.5
• Handseals: 5

YONDAIME RAIKAGE
• Ninjutsu: 4
• Taijutsu: 5
• Genjutsu: 2.5
• Intelligence: 3.5
• Strength: 5
• Speed: 5
• Stamina: 5
• Hendseals: 3


----------



## Suoh (Nov 14, 2016)

Nagato
Ninjutsu: 5. Six paths, Rinnegan gives access to all 5 nature transforms.
Taijutsu: 2.5. He was crippled for most of his life.
Genjutsu: 4.5. The controversy of how much genjutsu does Rinnegan grant, if any. Ill say it gives pretty decent resistance.
Intelligence: 4
Strength: 4.5 with Asura augmentation
Speed: 4
Stamina: 5. No brainer
Handseals: 3.5
Total: 33

Tobirama
Ninjutsu: 5. Edo tensei, FTG, clones, suitons. No brainer
Taijutsu: 4 . Experience mainly.
Genjutsu: 4.5. Spent his whole life fighting Uchihas
Intelligence: 5. Invented 3 of the most influential jutsus im the manga. Was instrumental in Juubito's defeat thanks to his prowess as a tactician
Strength: 3
Speed: 5. Amazing reactions and FTG
Stamina: 4.5. He is a Senju so that counts for something but he isnt on bijuu level like Kisame, Raikages, Nagato, etc
Handseals: 4
Total: 35

Minato
Ninjutsu: 5. Summons, FTG, clones, etc
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 4. Basic genjutsu resistance for a Kage level
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 3
Speed: 5. FTG and reactions
Stamina: 4.5. Senjutsu user so his chakra levela are pretty high
Handseals: 5
Total: 35

Ei
Ninjutsu: 4. RCM
Taijutsu: 5. Im pretty sure he has 3 A ranked taijutsu techs in the databook.
Genjutsu: 4. Standard resistance for a Kage level
Intelligence. 4.5. His plan against Minato, has been a kage for multiple decades, leader of the Alliance.
Strength: 5. No brainer
Speed: 5. One of the 5 fastest Kage levels in the verse
Stamina: 5. Bijuu-esque
Handseals: 2
Total: 34.5


----------



## Veracity (Nov 14, 2016)

*Ay:*
• Ninjustu: 4( very linear, but his RnY is a very powerful justu)
• Taijustu: 5
• Genjutsu: 3( a little above average given his Kage status)
•Intelligence: 4(Kage)
•Strength: 5
•Speed: 5
•Stamina: 5
•Hand seals: 3.5(?)
•Total: 34.5

*Obito( including Hashirama DNA + Sharingan):*
•Ninjustu: 5( Kamui, Madara level Katon, Mokuton, etc).
•Taijustu: 4.5
• Genjustu: 5( mindfucked Yagura and Kyuubi)
• Intelligence: 4.5
•Strength: 4
•Speed: 5
•Stamina: 5
• Handseals: 4.5
Total: 37.5

*Tobirama Senju:*
•Ninjustu: 5
• Taijustu: 4.5
• Genjutsu: 4( should have great defense and knowledge given his years of experience battling Uchiha).
•Intelligence: 5
• Strength: 4
• Speed: 5
• Stamina: 5
• Handseals: 5( turning like 40 handseals into one)
Total: 37.5



*


*


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 16, 2016)

I never found Kishi's stats efficient/sufficient to describe the skillset/powersets of the characters.. I dont think this stats can able to describe or criticize abilities of the chars (specially powerfull ones) But I'll try. 

*Nagato*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 4
Intelligence: 4.5
Strength: 4.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 5
Hand Seal: 5
Total= 35.5

*Pre-War Obito*

Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 5
Intelligence: 4.5
Strength: 4.5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5
Hand Seal: 4.5
Total= 38
*Tobirama Senju*

Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 4.0
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5
Hand Seal: 4.5
Total= 36


*Minato Namikaze*

Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 4.5
Hand Seal: 5
Total= 35.5

*Ay*

Ninjutsu: 3.0
Taijutsu: 5.0
Genjutsu: 2.5
Intelligence: 3.0
Strength: 5.0
Speed: 5.0
Stamina: 5.0
Hand Seal: 3.0
Total= 31.5

And looks likely this type of scoring scale doesnt able to show Ay's physical dominance and Nagato's dominance in terms of speed or Minato's handiness. So its kinda useless. 
*
Jiraiya*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu : 3 
Intelligence: 4.5 
Strength: 4.5 
Speed: 4.5
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 4.5 
Total= 35.5
*Itachi*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu:4.5
Genjutsu: 5
Intelligence:5
Strength:3.5
Speed:5
Stamina: 2.5
Handseals:5
Total: 35.5


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 16, 2016)

Minato had less chakra than Wind Arc Naruto. You guys sure about 4.5-5 stamina?


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 16, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Minato had less chakra than Wind Arc Naruto. You guys sure about 4.5-5 stamina?


Wind Arc Naruto probably even has more chakra than Jiraiya but Kishi is give him 5 (w/o senjutsu) So 4 or 4.5 aint that unreasonable for Minato..

At Obito's assault he used his FTG multiple times (2 of these are %100 Kurama's Bijuu Bomb and %100 Kurama's himself. Kazekage Arc Kakashi is just hospitilazed cuz of use Kamui twice against far smaller objects than Kurama and Bijuu Dama)

He is create a giant barrier (even Hiruzen or Kurama wasnt able to bypass it). use 3 types of sealing jutsu..  use one rasengan, one giant kuchiyose (when jiraiya was poisoned he wasnt able to summon it.. It requires immense chakra and neat chakra control). 

And he wasnt dead cuz of chakra draining. So ı dont think , he has any stamina issues at all.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 16, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Minato had less chakra than Wind Arc Naruto. You guys sure about 4.5-5 stamina?


Fukasaku did say to learn senjutsu a person needs to have huge amount of chakra.


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 16, 2016)

^Considering Minato can't properly use Senjutsu that line doesn't tell us much.

Orochimaru had 3.5 stamina and Tsunade 4.0. Imo - 4.5-5 is for confirmed chakra or stamina(Gai) monsters. Minato doesn't strike me as such. Otherwise he would be capable of Naruto's FRS trick.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 16, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> ^Considering Minato can't properly use Senjutsu that line doesn't tell us much.
> 
> Orochimaru had 3.5 stamina and Tsunade 4.0. Imo - 4.5-5 is for confirmed chakra or stamina(Gai) monsters. Minato doesn't strike me as such. Otherwise he would be capable of Naruto's FRS trick.



FRS trick isnt about chakra is about time.. Its mentioned before in manga.. Plus gai isnt Stamina monster.. He is only threat on kage level is his 6th - 7th -8th Gates and all three of them are stamina draining and health punisher techniques..

So if Gai can able to gain 4 or 4.5 points from here... Then Minato's 4 or 4.5 aint to be look that bad sir.



Alex Payne said:


> ^Considering Minato can't properly use Senjutsu that line doesn't tell us much.



he is problem about senjutsu was time and arsenal.. Not control cuz he was look like Naruto when he get into SM..

Jiraiya also wasnt able to use SM properly (cant controlled it properly) but still he got 4.5 from DB (without senjutsu stats).. So ?!


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 16, 2016)

Jiraiya could not use senjutsu  on his own

While minato could go in senin mode but couldnot maintain his senjutsu chakra


As for rasenshuriken


Alex Payne said:


> . Otherwise he would be capable of Naruto's FRS trick.


Rasenshuriken is adding wind element to rasengan  while naruto did that using clone trick  fourth could not combine his element with the rasengan 
*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 16, 2016)

Not going to touch Senjutsu and Minato. This will forever be unresolved.



JiraiyaFlash said:


> FRS trick isnt about chakra is about time.. Its mentioned before in manga.. Plus gai isnt Stamina monster.. He is only threat on kage level is his 6th - 7th -8th Gates and all three of them are stamina draining and health punisher techniques..
> 
> So if Gai can able to gain 4 or 4.5 points from here... Then Minato's 4 or 4.5 aint to be look that bad sir.
> 
> Jiraiya also wasnt able to use SM properly (cant controlled it properly) but still he got 4.5 from DB (without senjutsu stats).. So ?!


But Gai is stamina monster. Pure taijutsu, constant training+challenges and ability to use Gates. Simply using 6th Gate with just minor issues in terms of fatigue is extremely impressive stamina feat. There is a difference between physical stamina and chakra capacity. People like Gai and Lee excel in normal stamina(physical energy). People like Sasuke and Orochimaru excel in spiritual energy part. Naruto and Raikage have both. Gai is going to shit on Oro and Sasuke when physical exercises are concerned. But he is going to lose in pure chakra application competition.



professor83 said:


> Rasenshuriken is adding wind element to rasengan  while naruto did that using clone trick  fourth could not combine his element with the rasengan
> *Spoiler*: __



Minato and Kakashi failed to combine element with Rasengan using normal means. Naruto also failed to do so while using his normal Rasengan process. He used KB trick which was commented on by Kakashi:



Minato doesn't have enough chakra for it.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 16, 2016)

Minato didnot have the chakra reserves like  naruto to sustain  clones  at such neither did kakashi only naruto had that and  he could shorten his experiences by using while minato had to do it individually
But  we know for a fact that to learn sage mode you need a huge amount of chakra and to do so minato did not master but  he did learn it
Now in the kyubbi incident
  he dealt with Kushina's for  hours
Teleported bijjudama  fought obito and  used ftg multiple times rasengan and a keiyaku fuin
Summoning teleporting kyubbi sealing jutsu and then storing his own chakra in naruto.

Both naruto and jiraiya had 5  in stamina but naruto does have more chakra  than jiraiya.
Just say A is more intelligent than B. But while appearing in test both got 100/100  means 100 is the limit to what they can get but A still remains superior to B.

Naruto has more chakra and life force than minato or jiraiya that's a fact.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 16, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Minato doesn't have enough chakra for it.


dude, Minato's problem is dying young (time.) not chakra.. Kakashi says that ?! not everyone able to learn that jutsu like Naruto ?! And Naruto isnt perfect example element for this kinda comprasions.  His only uzumaki chakra is good enough to be contain kage level chakra by itself.. With kyuubi.. If do you think the stamina difference between Base Jiraiya and Naruto is only 0.0 then yes your argument is true.. But its not.. This DB's stats doesnt enough to criticize.. But ıf Base Jiraiya was able to take 5 from stamina then Hokage Minato can considered as 4 or 4.5 this isnt that much wrong or preposterous


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 16, 2016)

professor83 said:


> *Nagato*
> *Pre-War Obito*
> *Tobirama Senju*
> *Minato Namikaze*
> *Ay*



*Nagato: 30*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu : 5
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 2
Speed: 1
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 5

*Pre-War Obito: 38.0*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 5
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5
Hand seals: 5

*Tobirama Senju: 36.5*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 3
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5
Hand seals: 5

*Minato Namikaze: 36.5*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 4 (may change this later after I review a few panels).
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 4
Hand seals: 5

*4th Raikage: 34.5*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu : 3
Intelligence: 3.5
Strength: 5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5
Hand seals: 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 16, 2016)

Should make a thread like this with more characters in it, i feel like it would be possible to make a hypothetical DB with stats that account for part 1 and part 2 scaling, just restrict part 1 characters from 1-5 in a stat but let part 2 go from 1-10 in a stat, seems ok at first glance anyway.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 16, 2016)

Actually, we can make our DB stats with more category and with more sensitive scoring.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 16, 2016)

*
Tobirama Senju
*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.0
Genjutsu: 3.5
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 4.0
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5 - Senju lineage, although it brings Tsunade's stamina score into question
Hand Seal: 5 

Total = 36.5
*

Minato Namikaze*

Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.0
Genjutsu: 3.5
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 4.0
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5 - no one's given any logical reasoning why he'd have less chakra than Jiraiya
Hand Seal: 5 - one handed seals

Total = 36.5



Alex Payne said:


> Minato had less chakra than Wind Arc Naruto. You guys sure about 4.5-5 stamina?



Jiraiya has less chakra than Wind Arc Naruto and he has a 5.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 16, 2016)

*Nagato
*
Ninjutsu: 5 
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu : 4.5
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 3
Speed: 2
Stamina: 5
Hand seals: 5

*Obito*

Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu : 5
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 4
Speed: 5 
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 4

Tobi

Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu : 3
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 3
Speed: 5
Stamina: 3.5
Hand seals: 4

*Minato*

Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu : 3
Intelligence: 5
Strength: 4.5
Speed: 5
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 5


*A*

Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu : 2
Intelligence: 4
Strength: 5
Speed: 5
Stamina:5
Hand seals: 2.5


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 16, 2016)

Bonly said:


> Tobi
> 
> Ninjutsu: 5
> Taijutsu: 3
> ...


3 in genjutsu?
3.5 in stamina?

After he basically bitched 100% Kurama and controlled Sanbi/Yagura? And then his endurance in the War Arc?


Edit: NVM, I thought you meant Tobi as in Obito 
But still that stamina though


----------

